# Anyone looking foward Hazbin Hotel?



## Faexie (Oct 8, 2018)

OMG I'm so excited! I just saw the trailer and it looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 8, 2018)

YES
She actually just put out a new clip from the show: A song!




ITS JUST SO GORGEOUS
I love Viv's art. Its so colorful and stylish and the animation is so smooth I love it!


----------



## HuneyB (Oct 8, 2018)

I've been keeping my eyes on Hazbin Hotel for a real long time. Really excited to see how far it's come along.


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 12, 2018)

I am SO hyped for hazbin hotel!!!! From what I’ve seen from the trailers and clips, Angal is my favorite.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2018)

I've been following Viv since she was still working on Zoophobia, and I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 13, 2018)

I thought the trailer was for the song lol

I wouldn't mind it as a series or a one-off. I am intrigued as to where this goes =D


----------



## DRizzle01201 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have been losing my shit ever since she started working on it


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 17, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> YES
> She actually just put out a new clip from the show: A song!
> 
> 
> ...



This song will be stuck in my head for the next 666 years.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 17, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> This song will be stuck in my head for the next 666 years.


Same. But it puts me in a good mood so it's ok I guess


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 17, 2018)

I have already rewatched it 3 or 4 times today. And I found a version with lyrics so I can keep up with the super fast parts.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 18, 2018)

Honestly... this looks interesting. We will see how it will go after few initial episodes. It can be either really good show, or really terrible one. Hoping for the first option.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 20, 2018)

I just stumbled across this while browsing YouTube last night and I'm like "I need this". The animation is gorgeous (a little rough, but still gorgeous).


----------



## MixyMac (Oct 22, 2018)

I found this recently through Zoophobia and then I decided to watch/listen to the song 10 straight times in a row and post it on my friend group's chat, rofl.  I am awaiting the finished product with a giant bowl of anticipation salad.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 8, 2018)

Didn't see anyone post this clip






The whole thing is shaping up to be a great project


----------



## DivinePrince (Nov 18, 2018)

Why ms paint for the characters, though? It looks super cheap and hard to follow. The lines need to be smoother to match the environment.

Content-wise, it seems like it's trying to appeal to angsty teenagers. I'm not following it. It feels very unhinged.

And the musical part or it is just not doing it for me. 


I'm going to pass.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 18, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Why ms paint for the characters, though? It looks super cheap and hard to follow



It's actually Toon Boom Harmony, it's a professional (and expensive) animation software.



DivinePrince said:


> Content-wise, it seems like it's trying to appeal to angsty teenagers. I'm not following it. It feels very unhinged



Yeah I can see where you're coming from, this kind of aesthetic has gotten a bad reputation thanks to Tim Burton and Hot Topic. 

The art style it's not my cup of tea but it's really impressive to see animators doing stuff like this instead of jumping ship like most of the Newgrounds/YouTube crew who ended up making let's plays


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 20, 2018)

Does spending 20+ hours on a single piece of Vivzie fanart qualify as "looking forward to it?" 'Cause if so then yes.


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes! =D I just can't wait  n.n I'm so excited n.n also I would really want zoophobia to be released in the future as well  I love Viviziepop's style n.n


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2019)

New trailer is out





It releases October 28! Its finally coming out!
Although as hype as I am, I feel like this trailer doesn't really suit the content. It seems way more dramatic music wise than the material presented.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 4, 2019)

Oooh, this sounds very interesting! I've been a fan of Ms. Medrano's works before, but I haven't heard of Hazbin Hotel until now. I'll look into this further...


----------



## Faexie (Oct 4, 2019)

Oooh, I didn't think it would come out so soon! October is a fitting release time too lol


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 5, 2019)

MEGA HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcl (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh my! I'm so interested in this show!


----------



## David Drake (Oct 6, 2019)

Ooh boy! Just when I was beginning to forget it was a thing. I am eager to see the finished product.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2019)

Finally, something to look forward to in this shitfest of a year.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Oct 8, 2019)

YES. ALL THE YES. I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 9, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> New trailer is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well time to practice the song because I know who I am going to be for Halloween...


----------



## Marcl (Oct 9, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Well time to practice the song because I know who I am going to be for Halloween...



Just tell me there's going to be a fire when you're performing. :3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 9, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Just tell me there's going to be a fire when you're performing. :3



Hmmm... Practical effects are fun.... But I might need a permit for that...


----------



## Marcl (Oct 10, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Hmmm... Practical effects are fun.... But I might need a permit for that...


I was more hoping on setting things on fire


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 28, 2019)

ITS OUT


----------



## Faexie (Oct 28, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Hmmm... Practical effects are fun.... But I might need a permit for that...


Film it! Film it! Film it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2019)

I think I'll save it for Halloween. I've been a big fan of Viv since ZP.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 28, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> ITS OUT



Damn, beat me to it!

Spoiler Free Review: One or two small narrative flow issues, some minor overuse of sound effects, but otherwise FUCKING FANTASTIC.


----------



## smolmuffin (Oct 28, 2019)

I've heard of this but never really checked it out until a friend excitedly posted the link to the pilot in a server we share. I watched it and enjoyed it. Might give it a rewatch after dinner. 

I am a bit worried because I heard about drama surrounding the creator. I do enjoy the content but worried about being seen as a bad person for enjoying the show due to that stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2019)

I just thought I'd point this out.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 74083
> 
> I just thought I'd point this out.



Likely a purposeful reference.



smolmuffin said:


> I am a bit worried because I heard about drama surrounding the creator. I do enjoy the content but worried about being seen as a bad person for enjoying the show due to that stuff.



From what (admittedly little) I understand, that's a combination of complete fabrications and stupid teenage shit she's gone on record as knowing better now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 74083
> 
> I just thought I'd point this out.


She's a longtime fan.


----------



## smolmuffin (Oct 29, 2019)

Yea I just found the apology post and it checks out as a valid apology. Idk if the people going after her have even checked out that post. It explains everything and its clear that she grew for the better.

That makes me less worried about enjoying this pilot.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 30, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Film it! Film it! Film it!



I only wish I had the knowhow to do that! It would be fun though.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 30, 2019)

Finally watched it and I'm really happy with it! Its not *perfect*; I don't personally like Vaggie or Sir Pentious as characters, and occasionally the art quality seemed to go back and forth, but overall I loved it! I especially love Angel Dust and Alastor's characters, though I'm curious to see what sort ulterior motive Alastor might have. I'm not convinced he's only doing this for his own entertainment. The world fascinates me though; how exactly does dying within Hell work? Angel Dust jokingly mentioned in passing about "what are you gonna do, send me to some kinda hell 2" or something like that, so the concept of death seems a little fuzzy here. There's so much about the world I'm fascinated by and interested in. Gosh the art and animation is gorgeous though. This must be *hell* to animate.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 30, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Finally watched it and I'm really happy with it! Its not *perfect*; I don't personally like Vaggie or Sir Pentious as characters, and occasionally the art quality seemed to go back and forth, but overall I loved it! I especially love Angel Dust and Alastor's characters, though I'm curious to see what sort ulterior motive Alastor might have. I'm not convinced he's only doing this for his own entertainment. The world fascinates me though; how exactly does dying within Hell work? Angel Dust jokingly mentioned in passing about "what are you gonna do, send me to some kinda hell 2" or something like that, so the concept of death seems a little fuzzy here. There's so much about the world I'm fascinated by and interested in. Gosh the art and animation is gorgeous though. This must be *hell* to animate.



I feel like the lack of explanation in the Pilot regarding the Extermination and how Mostly-Dead vs All-Dead works for demons (there is actually quite some detail given in production notes and supplementary material) would definitely have been a mark against it, if I didn't know this was planned as a series and therefore other episodes have the opportunity to build lore. The opening shadow-puppet segment does actually depict it, but it makes no sense unless you already know what it's supposed to represent.

Alastor and Angel Dust are most people's top two favorites, it just a matter of who prefers which of the two (Al over Angie for me). Sir Pentious is actually my third favorite, both in character design and personality. I love how classically villanous he is while at the same time being far less competant than he thinks he is. I can't wait to see more of Niffty and Charlie rounds out my top five because of course she does (though I do like Husk's design and I'm interested in seeing where he goes).

Vaggie..._is_ my least favorite of the main cast, but in the sane way Han Solo is my least favorite Star Wars hero. She is a great character, and you do need her there, and she is pretty awesome and she and Charlie are too adorable together.

Katie Kiljoy is the only character so far that I would be very happy only seeing sparingly if at all. I wish Tom had more to do.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2019)

I just watched it, and loved the shit out of every second <3
I just can't decide if I like Alastor or Angel Dust better....


----------



## Loffi (Nov 10, 2019)

I've already watched it 6 or 7 times now and I'm not huge on rewatching stuff. Really looking forward to whatever happens for it in the future, even if it's only in comic form. I'd like to know more about the characters backstories and such.


----------



## David Drake (Nov 11, 2019)

As far as I know, Episode 2 hasn't been started yet because they're waiting to see what might happen in the fallout from the Pilot, but it will happen eventially and Viv has stated she has the entire series essentially planned, just no guarentee when we'll be able to see it all, and there will be supplementary comics occasionally in the meantime.


----------



## EtherealBunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Love the show, Update, hot off the presses. OH LORD YES THEY WANT A SEASON!!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 11, 2019)

Watched the pilot twice in a row after my bf reminded me of it.
Absolutely adore it.

Tossing around the idea of maybe subbing to the patreon at the 25 or 50 tier.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, nice! I saw talks about Helluvaboss, but had no clue what it was. I guess it will give more insight on how imps work. And a season would be so nice. Could you imagine if Netflix or something picked it up?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Stadt said:


> Oh, nice! I saw talks about Helluvaboss, but had no clue what it was. I guess it will give more insight on how imps work. And a season would be so nice. Could you imagine if Netflix or something picked it up?


Tbh I'm not a fan of syndicates.
I think it'd fare much better if it were funded privately and the writing left to the visionaries.
If someone wants to host the show after it's done, sure.

Just don't want any corp getting their mitts on production.

It's too precious to risk imo


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

I saw this around a few years ago and now that the pilot's dropped I'm so hyperfixated ackdsfgjk
It's like South Park, Invader Zim and Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends mixed together and set on fire, the art style and character designs are really fun and Gooseworx's music for the soundtrack is phenomenal!
Helluva Boss looks great too! THEY GOT BRANDON ROGERS AND RICHARD HORVITZ FOR THE CAST I'M LOSING IT-


----------



## David Drake (Nov 28, 2019)

Having watched both, I like them, but I feel like Hazbin should be the main storyline while Helluva Boss should have mid-episode shorts a la I.M. Weasel to Cow and Chicken or the various non-Warner cast in Animaniacs (though yes Pinky and the Brain spun off on their own but...) etc.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 28, 2019)

Never watched it and I doubt I will.
Isn't that a cartoon that so many see as fetish fest?


----------



## oappo (Nov 28, 2019)

I gotta get around to watching it some time. I hope I don't forget and let it sit in my youtube queue for months -.-


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Never watched it and I doubt I will.
> Isn't that a cartoon that so many see as fetish fest?


If you have a fetish for demons, yes. Otherwise no people will sexualize anything.
I would recommend watching it for the sake of it, but I wouldn't expect you to watch all of the half an hour pilot episode.

But realisticly, no it's not a "fetish fest", just what hell is, a place full of sinners so of course it'll have bad language and what not... People are stupid if they think a "cartoon" set in hell will be family friendly.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 28, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> If you have a fetish for demons, yes. Otherwise no people will sexualize anything.
> I would recommend watching it for the sake of it, but I wouldn't expect you to watch all of the half an hour pilot episode.
> 
> But realisticly, no it's not a "fetish fest", just what hell is, a place full of sinners so of course it'll have bad language and what not... People are stupid if they think a "cartoon" set in hell will be family friendly.


As I said I doubt I will, I do not even watch things like that. The most  Iwatch are documentaries but thanks for giving me some info about it.

Also why did you put cartoon in quotes? It is animated, it is a cartoon. Just like anime is in direct translation.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> As I said I doubt I will, I do not even watch things like that. The most  Iwatch are documentaries but thanks for giving me some info about it.
> 
> Also why did you put cartoon in quotes? It is animated, it is a cartoon. Just like anime is in direct translation.


Because people for some reason think cartoons are family friendly, mostly me ranting a little.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 18, 2019)

I watched both the first episode to Hazbin Hotel, and the Pilot to Helluva Boss, especially the latter. I wonder why its taking longer for Vizzie and friends to make the next episode of Hazbin than it does for the cast and Crew of The Simpsons to complete production their next episode?


----------



## Marcl (Dec 19, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> I watched both the first episode to Hazbin Hotel, and the Pilot to Helluva Boss, especially the latter. I wonder why its taking longer for Vizzie and friends to make the next episode of Hazbin than it does for the cast and Crew of The Simpsons to complete production their next episode?


I'd guess a smaller, less experienced team and not the same amount of resources. Remember that TV's had time to master and optimise the production process, usually also having optimised tools and bigger library of arts they can reuse.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 19, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> I watched both the first episode to Hazbin Hotel, and the Pilot to Helluva Boss, especially the latter. I wonder why its taking longer for Vizzie and friends to make the next episode of Hazbin than it does for the cast and Crew of The Simpsons to complete production their next episode?


Shows like that tend to have a far higher budget as well as a team that works on multiple episodes at once, so that they can release them, say, weekly despite the fact every individual episode of an animated show takes about nine months to make.

Also, from what I've seen there's usually a gap of time between a pilot and the actual show itself.


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

I actually liked Helluva Boss more (though mostly 'cause of my love for Loona XD).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2020)

Gift said:


> I actually liked Helluva Boss more (though mostly 'cause of my love for Loona XD).


Stolas tho....


----------

